# zufallszahl zwischen -1 und 1



## stetabar (4. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen,

habe zwar gefunden, wie man zufallszahlen unter java generiert, aber bräuchte eine variante, wie ich zufallszahlen zwischen -1 und 1 (als double) erzeuge...

sind diese zahlen jedesmal anders?
oder sind sie immer gleich?

danke


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2005)

denkanstoß: zufallszahl bis 2 generieren und 1 abziehen


----------



## Roar (4. Mai 2005)

wie wärs mit:


```
double zufall = new Random(System.currentTimeMillis()).nextDouble(2.0) -1;
```
? 

edit: gibt ja gar kein nextDouble(doubvle) 
naja im prinzip so 

achja: zufalls zahlen sollten schon imerm anders sein  vergiss nicht immer einen anderen seed zu benutzen


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Mai 2005)

Was ist mit der Variante, die du gefunden hast?


----------



## stetabar (4. Mai 2005)

ich war einfach etwas blockiert was das minus 1 anging...

das wäre dann ja geklärt...

aber was heißt das mit dem seed?


----------



## stetabar (4. Mai 2005)

nextDouble() in java.util.Random cannot be applied to (double)
                                                        w_[j][k][l]=new Random(System.currentTimeMillis()).nextDouble(2.0) -1;


leider gibt es einen fehler..._


----------



## Roar (4. Mai 2005)

ich hab doch schon oben geschrieben dass es diese methode nicht gibt )


----------



## Beni (4. Mai 2005)

benutz "Math.random()". Das liefert eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1 (kurz multiplizieren mit 2, 1 abziehen, und fertig)


----------



## NatroN (4. Mai 2005)

double zufall = (Math.random()*2) -1;

mfg


----------



## stetabar (4. Mai 2005)

an alle einen großen dank, hat besten geklappt!


----------

